# PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?



## RavionHD (16. Dezember 2012)

*PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo,
ich habe meinen PC (HD 7870 Grafikkarte) an meinem Samsung LED TV angeschlossen, und bemerkt, dass es trotz Full HD nicht scharf ist bzw die Auflösung kommt mir niedrig und schwammig vor.
Mit meiner alten GTX 470 musste ich den Fernseher mit DVI Anschluss anschließen, mit dem neuen HD 7870 mittels HDMI Kabel (da nur ein DVI Steckplatz für Monitor).

Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Auflösung am Fernseher hochschrauben kann um ein besseres Bild zu bekommen, ich habe 2 verschiedene HDMI Kabel verwendet, trotzdem ist das Bild überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend, kein Vergleich zur GTX 470.
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

bist Du auch in dem PC HDMI Anschluss drinnen ?
Weil mein Samsung TV hat einen extra PC-HDMI Anschluss


----------



## RavionHD (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo,
welches? 
Es gibt HDMI (DVI), dann HDMI (Arc) und HDMI 3 und HDMI 4, ich finde keinen HDMI PC.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Probiere einfach mal HDMI (DVI) oder 3


----------



## RavionHD (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo,
habe ich gerade, keiner der HDMI Stellen bietet ein gutes Bild. Ich bin am Verzweifeln.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hast du die Richtige Auflösung in den Grafikkarten Einstellungen eingestellt?

Im Catalyst Controll Centrum (CCC)
Unter Meine Digitale Flachbildschirme die 
* ITC-Verarbeitung aktiviert (Davor den richtigen Monitortreiber installieren - gibts beim Hersteller auf der Homepage)
* Unter Pixelformat ist "RGB 4:4:4" ausgewählt?

Bei manchen Monitoren/Fernseher kann man die "Eingangsbezeichung" ändern bzw. muss man (direkt über die Fernbedienung). Da auf PC stellen.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Komischerweise erkennt mein Fernsehr jetzt den PC überhaupt nicht mehr,ich bin am Ende mit den Nerven , normalerweise müsste ich auf HDMI 3 gehen (wo der PC angeschlossen ist), aber der wird garnicht mehr angezeigt!
Was tun?


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Das Kabel steckt richtig drin?
Dein PC ist nicht im Standby Modus / drück mal ne Taste?
Mach mal einen Restart.
Hast du noch einen anderen Monitor angeschlossen? Stecke den mal ab (vor dem Restart - dann restart).


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mittlerweile erkennt mein PC den Fernsehr aber der Fernseher den PC nicht! Ich versuchs mal kurz mit einem Neustart.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

So,
gerade neugestartet und das Problem besteht weiterhin, es ist zwar dupliziert, aber der ******* Fernseher erkennt den PC nicht, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Kann mit wer da helfen? Hätte größte Lust den Fernseher aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo,
so, neues HDMI Kabel, jetzt funktionierts, trotzdem weiterhin miserable Qualität, die Anweisungen von Tempest wurden befolgt, was kann man machen?


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Welchen Fernseher hast du genau (Bezeichnung?)

Vll hilft das? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM9648VUbcE


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hast du dem TV gesagt welche Video-Quelle er nutzen soll?


----------



## lipt00n (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Mein Medienknecht im Wohnzimmer (ein "ausrangiertes" Notebook mit Radeon HD 5650) ist auch via HDMI mit meinem Samsung LED-TV verbunden. Die Einstellungen sind alle korrekt (Auflösung etc.), aber in nativer Auflösung zeigt der TV das Bild erst an, wenn ich den Deckel zuklappe, also die primäre Anzeige deaktiviert ist, und der TV als einziges Display betrieben wird. Ich rätsel noch heute, wieso das so ist.


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Liegt an der Dual-Monitor-Konfiguration. Das muss man meist händisch, auf die richtigen Werte,  einstellen.


----------



## kevsei (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Die Probleme die du hast hatte ich mit meinem alten Samsung auch, war aber nochn lcd

-Überprüfe ob 1920x1080@60hz eingestellt ist
-Denke du hast die neusten Treiber isntalliert?
-Dann geh ins Catalyst Control Center (rechte Maustaste aufm Desktop)
-Dann links auf "Meine Digitalen Flachbildschirme"
-Dann Skalierungsoptionen und oben den TV auswählen und den Regler nach ganz Rechts (sollte der Regler nicht verschiebar sein-> Links  unter "Eigenschaften (digitaler Flachbildschirm)" die Gpu skalierung aussschalten 
-Am Tv sämmtlich Bildverbesserer ausschalten (Overdrive , Schärfe, 100hz, usw)

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*



> Bei manchen Monitoren/Fernseher kann man die "Eingangsbezeichung" ändern  bzw. muss man (direkt über die Fernbedienung). Da auf PC stellen.


Das war bei meinem Samsung genau so. Ich musste den HDMI-Slot umbenennen. Ich hab einen UE46D8090. Karte ist eine HD5870, Kabel ein HDMI 1.3. 

Bei dir im Handbuch müsste stehen, wie das bei deinem Modell funktioniert.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo Leute,
das Problem wurde gelöst, für all jene die noch darunter leiden:

Das HDMI Kabel an den HDMI Stecker HDMI/DVI anstecken, dann auf "Source" drücken, auf HDMI/DVI und dort auf "Tools" drücken, danach auf "Name ändern" und aud PC gehen, dann hat man ein scharfes Bild!


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Hallo,
so, das nächste Problem:

Zwar klappt die Übertragung usw problemlos, auch ist alles scharf, jedoch ruckeln Youtubevideos auf dem Fernseher wie die Hölle, Motion Blur usw kann man garnicht einschalten, weiß jemand Rat?
MfG
Boby


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: PC an TV - niedrige Auflösung! Wieso?*

Du musst das Kabel nicht zwingend an HDMI/DVI anstecken. Du kannst einen beliebigen Anschluss wählen. Umbenennen kannst du jeden. 

Einige Einstellungen gehen beim PC-Modus eben nicht. Motion Blur gehört dazu.


----------

